# SinisterSpace Community



## rainy (Dec 16, 2005)

seems to work so far, have some stuff to add to my profile yet but sounds good to me....


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Great. Just like myspace and other communities, you can change the way your profie looks too.

I will be adding more tools in the future too.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I am in but seemed to have trouble fining edits to add things!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't see a verification code to enter to join.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

brandywine1974 said:


> I don't see a verification code to enter to join.


Can you try again. If you cannot, please let me know what type of browser you use and any relevant info. Feel free to Private Message me while we figure out that issue.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Jack Reaper said:


> I am in but seemed to have trouble fining edits to add things!


Once you log in, make sure that you click on MY ACCOUNT and then you will see a bunch of tabs across the top such as SETTINGS and SUBMIT ITEMS. That is where you can add and change things. More help will be added to the help guide in the future.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Is there a limit to how many photos you can post?
And.....would tasteful/PG-13 type photos be o.k.?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Jack Reaper said:


> Is there a limit to how many photos you can post?
> And.....would tasteful/PG-13 type photos be o.k.?


Currently no limit of pictures that you can post. That type of pics are fine!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Kind of a community gallery huh?


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Hmmmm, I can log in, but when I go to add anything to my profile page or add my pic I get >> Sorry! This area is for official members only. Please login or signup. 
Then I log in again and it says welcome Vlad again, and then the same error message.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Vlad said:


> Hmmmm, I can log in, but when I go to add anything to my profile page or add my pic I get >> Sorry! This area is for official members only. Please login or signup.
> Then I log in again and it says welcome Vlad again, and then the same error message.


Do you have any security programs on your system? Can you please clear your temporary internet files, restart your computer and then try again.

Please send me a private mesage if this continues (after doing the above) so we can figure this out for you.


----------

